# Do you think this business will work?



## scottsdalelawns (Apr 27, 2015)

I saw this truck driving around my area in Scottsdale. Do you think this type of business will work in the sunbelt states? 

www.thegeniustruck.com


Let me know your thoughts.


----------



## mako1 (Sep 1, 2013)

I don't know if it will work in your area since you did not list where you are at?To get the capital to do that kind of a business and marketing they must be doing good somewhere.


----------



## BMiller (Apr 27, 2015)

The website is fantastic.

Strong call-to-action. Clearly explained services.


----------



## KJGarage (Jan 14, 2015)

BMiller said:


> The website is fantastic.
> 
> Strong call-to-action. Clearly explained services.


Agreed, that is a great layout, only thing missing is a big fat phone number in your face in my opinion.


----------



## KJGarage (Jan 14, 2015)

scottsdalelawns said:


> I saw this truck driving around my area in Scottsdale. Do you think this type of business will work in the sunbelt states?
> 
> www.thegeniustruck.com
> 
> ...


Seems like a good idea but that is a lot of different trades for one person to master.


----------



## jsl (Jun 4, 2015)

Being a franchise, I would want to see a 3 year track record before considering buying a franchise. The concept is not new. This kind of service is used by people who own second homes and typically hire a Home Care Services company that does a laundry list of items but usually hire the various trades. So yes, the concept can work, but the profit margin is questionable based on the service fees and overhead and franchise fees. Plus, if a sole operator did all those tasks, perhaps during a single visit, their would be incentive to do as quickly as possible to squeeze in more accounts and that does not lead to doing quality work.


----------



## william45 (Jul 13, 2015)

It`s not a bad idea... You should see it there some others like this different areas and you can make conclusion if it will work or not.. If it is good there has to be things like that in many places.


----------



## handymanhenry (Sep 30, 2015)

Agreed that their marketing is great--not enough landscaping businesses in my area do ANY marketing. There is huge demand right now for drought-resistant installation and none of the guys here can keep up. So what do they do, in stead of expanding? They don't return customers' phone calls.

Putting your name on the side of a van with bright colors is just one way you can get people in your area to think of you right away, even if it's not that same niche.


----------



## BenTaylor (Jan 20, 2016)

This guy is a link spammer giving himself free advertising. He posted a single post on the entire account and put a link to his website in it.


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

BenTaylor said:


> This guy is a link spammer giving himself free advertising. He posted a single post on the entire account and put a link to his website in it.


You're probably right considering his profile says he is a landscaper... makes me wonder if the business did work though... 

Free advertising with contractors?... Uhmm... kinda' failed on that level considering he was asking if it would work or not... 

It's kind of funny to have the new guy with 5 posts make an observation on a new guy with 1 post... :whistling :laughing:

JK... :thumbsup:


----------



## BenTaylor (Jan 20, 2016)

KAP said:


> Free advertising with contractors?... Uhmm... kinda' failed on that level considering he was asking if it would work or not...
> 
> It's kind of funny to have the new guy with 5 posts make an observation on a new guy with 1 post... :whistling :laughing:
> 
> JK... :thumbsup:


Well, I'm thinking he wanted to get the link for his site to rank better, more than to get people here to buy into the business.


----------



## CLT Landscaper (Feb 10, 2016)

It's an interesting concept. I know of a few companies that truly offer everything, but not in one truck. They effectively run separate companies, just under the same brand. There's so much efficiency to gain (at least in the lawn & landscape space) by only offering one line of services. So I'd be most interested in their cost structure.


----------



## onecallpest (May 5, 2016)

It's a great way for the business owners to make revenue by selling leads to contractors that are willing to pay like Houzz and other similar sites. If there is a great marketing, I don't see why it wouldn't do well. My advice is to do your best in customer service, because negative reviews can put a toll on you.


----------



## PDXlandscaper (May 30, 2016)

I think that could work. People want efficient service and if they need more than one service at their home, it might be a convenient way to get two birds killed with one stone. However, just because they do all, doesn't mean they do any one thing well. Obviously they will need to prove themselves, but it's a good concept. Their website is good, I'd be curious to see what kind of marketing they are doing and how they are positioning themselves online. So many landscaping companies aren't doing any online optimization and it kills their search results.


----------



## SectorSecurity (Nov 26, 2013)

I have never been a fan of businesses that claim they can do everything.

Jack of all master at nothing.


----------



## PDXlandscaper (May 30, 2016)

*re:what do you think of this business?*

I would tend to agree, sector security. Those who specialize in one thing generally are better than those who do everything.


----------



## DanSmith1 (Jul 2, 2016)

Its an appealing concept for the customer, however I can't imagine that just because they claim to do all those things that they can do them all well.... so i still think the consumer likes to have options of who they think are better for service/price. No one company can please everyone in all those categories... I think reviews will get them eventually


----------



## tedanderson (May 19, 2010)

The concept sounds good but don't think that paying multiple bills or having multiple vendors coming to your home is as much of a hassle as the commercial suggests. I figure that if you are having a difficult time writing checks and making phone calls to get something done, maybe you're not ready to own a home.


----------

